# diva fits on walks



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Bumping back up.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

In the Search Community tab type in 'Biting the Leash'. There is a thread about this from awhile ago. 
Many suggestions were try using a harness or a chain leash, stopping and waiting or dropping the lease. 
Honey never did this but in class to another dog owner, our trainer's suggestion was to stop and redirect the dog's energy with a command like sit followed by a reward. Wait then start again. As for stepping on the lease she suggested the dog be standing, sitting or laying down and comfortable first then rewarding for positive behavior. Good luck with your training.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Does she do it all through the walk, or just when you get back close to home?

I would bring a pocketful of kibble - left hand pocket. Hold the leash in your right hand but have her walking on your left. Give her a treat as you start the walk so she knows the kibble is in the left pocket and keep your hand in the pocket so she is focused on watching for you to treat. Praise, walk, walk, walk, treat, praise, walk, walk, walk, treat. Stretch out the frequency of treating over the next days and weeks and months. She will learn that nice walking gets her treats and praise. Ask for sits at stop lights and praise and treat that, too.


----------



## Cjm (Oct 26, 2018)

My male did that when he was younger. I started using a haltie to help manage the fits. I also tried to 'snap him out of it' by doing obedience commands (sit, touch, etc). Sometimes that worked great and sometimes I just stood still and waited for him to get bored. I was never sure why he did it, but he seemed to outgrow it. I'm sure I was good neighborhood entertainment. It REALLY frustrating though. Sorry.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

PocoTeeka said:


> Hello from Canada,
> 
> Long time lurker on this forum. the forum has been very helpful for us as we adjust to the new lady in our lives. Teeka is one year old now. She is loving and smart. Our one real issue with her is that when we walk her she will (randomly) grab the lease, shake it and start to jump and mouth. She does not behave like this at any other time. She has been to obedience classes constantly since she came home at 8 weeks (classes are positive reward based training using Ian dunbar's philosophy.). She excels at class, does not jump or counter surf and does not challenge us in the house. It does not seem to be lack of exercise. She has done this after an hour walk including off leash running. Our trainer is aware of the situation and Teeka did have an episode in class. Her suggestion was to ground the leash (stand on the leash with the foot right up against her collar so she cannot get up until she calms down). However, this causes her to bite our foot/ankle. If the foot is removed she goes right back to the behaviour. We have tried ignoring her or turning in a very tight circle with no effect. We are now at the point of pinning her to the ground when she does this until she calms down but this doesn't seem to work either. We have tried doing the 30 minute down on a regular basis and we have done Dr Karen Overall's relaxation protocol. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. We are concerned that this behaviour will escalate and that our response might be affecting our relationship with our dog. Sorry for the long post.
> 
> Many thanks.


I bought a cheap nylon leash and let them bite.. I would grab the other end and play tug. Pick your battles, this is not worth fighting about. If you truly don't want them to bite the leash get an inexpensive chain leash (Dollar General), one bite and they will stop. This is a behavior that usually happens when they are bored.

Pinning a golden to the ground is not a good practice and can escalate the problem. This is not a dominance issue, it's a training issue. So if you do not know how to teach her obedience please get into a class and learn how to train her. Goldens need more than just exercise, they are extremely smart and need to use their minds. If your trainer is suggesting this you need a better trainer. Find a class where the trainers compete with their dogs.

You will be far more successful if you teach the behavior you want vs. trying to control the behavior you don't. But calming 24/7 isn't in any sporting dogs DNA. They are bold, curious, a little silly and extremely active. 1 hr of exercise a day, walking on or off leash is not enough. You need games and interactive activities. The more creative with your teaching the more fun it is for both of you. If you resort to trying to control vs teach it will turn into a battle of wills and no one wins.
Remember that teaching is done with patience and a sense of humor. When they get it wrong, don't reward & just try again. Once they master a behavior you have to practice this in lots of different places. It's all a game with these guys and if you aren't having fun, they aren't either.
Search youtube for kikopup, Petra Ford or Bridget Carlsen training their pups. No corrections, no controlling, and no leash needed just really fast and focused training and everyone is having fun. Check out a website gettoready.net


----------



## PocoTeeka (Jan 2, 2020)

Thank you for your suggestions. We have tried a haltie and our flat collar has a 2 foot chain that attaches to the nylon leash. We have not tried a leash made entirely of chain though. Would anyone have suggestions for classes in the greater Toronto area where trainers compete with their dogs? Many years ago with our first golden we looked at a few obedience schools but they all seemed to use choke collars for correction. No idea if this is still the case but if anyone has experience of a school/trainer they would recommend that would be most appreciated.We have also started Brain Training for dogs in the past two months - does anyone have any comments on this on-line program?


----------



## the_real_george_forman (Jan 3, 2020)

Oh my goodness! I'm with you! Our male is now 1 year 7 months and he still jumps and bites the leash when he is overstimulated or uncomfortable (cold or wet, needs to poop). BUT 1 year ago he was doing what you describe, jumping/mouthing to the point it felt like he was attacking us (I know he wasn't). We honestly didn't train him as much as we should have, and he grew out of it! I'm holding out that if we continue trying he will lessen the leash biting  
Just wanted to encourage you! Like, he ruined 3 down jackets (we live in Chicago, the good ones aren't cheap) and I had to call my husband a few times to have him come get us because our puppy wouldn't calm down. The only thing that kind of worked was trying to redirect his attention with a command BEFORE he got out of hand, or tying him up to a pole/fence and turning our backs. He would chew the leash and eventually lay down. We sometimes would do that 5 times in one block. And we live in a dense urban area so it was embarrassing. Solidarity! It WILL get better. 
The previous commenter had great things to say - but I would not advise playing tug. It may make it more severe and any tugging will escalate to mouthing of you. 
Good luck - report back!


----------



## the_real_george_forman (Jan 3, 2020)

Oh...and sometimes he honestly just wants to carry/gnaw on a big stick. We remove it if he chews off a dangerous chunk and yeah I know they could puncture something...but if he mostly just wants to carry it and walk we encourage it. Maybe worth a try? Or carry a toy/fake stick toy and see if that will keep his mouth busy?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

Lots of great suggestions here! My 9 month old has always loved walking with the leash in his mouth. He’s been through a couple fear periods and, only in our neighborhood, will get spooked by something and will grab the leash and try to walk me back home! He is strong enough to be successful if I let him. His ears go up, his tail goes down and he wants to go home asap! Other times he’ll just grab the leash, and walk fine holding it In his mouth. I found a front hooking harness to be helpful as he doesn’t bite the leash at all with that on. It seemed to solve the problem. Im not sure if it’s true, but I had originally bought the harness that has the hook on the back of the dog, but found that type it tended to make him pull more, so I returned it for the front hooking kind.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

PocoTeeka said:


> Would anyone have suggestions for classes in the greater Toronto area where trainers compete with their dogs? Many years ago with our first golden we looked at a few obedience schools but they all seemed to use choke collars for correction. No idea if this is still the case but if anyone has experience of a school/trainer they would recommend that would be most appreciated.


How close are you to Say Yes dog training? I don't know what they offer for "regular" classes, but Susan Garrett is one of the premier positive trainers in the world, and has competed internationally (mostly in agility, but I think in OB too at some point). I would KILL to be close enough to train with her or her staff. Her "Recallers" online workshop is high on my wish list (when I have money AND time).


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm fairly new to Goldens and Hudson is 5 months old. She grabs the leash right from the start and I have praised that. It actually set a precedent in a way and I used it as a positive. It also forces eye contact or at the least her looking at me more often which I have learned is important to our relationship building. Her holding the leash worked like a horse brindle in a way, too. I would gently tug and she would look back at me and it felt good actually. Eventually, she dropped the leash and things normalized for the most part. 
Today, I off leash her a lot but always calmly do the come command, which we worked on a lot from day one, and re-apply the leash for a good part of the walk where we implement repeated sit, stay and other trainings to keep her connected to obedience training and "feels" around this need.
I agree with others here saying redirect, pick battles but always try to get her back to a calm mind with the need of obedience being projected from your very core with respect to her being so smart, having feelings and needs but include your need from her. I get stern with my voice at times or at least project being disappointed in a mild way and Hudson almost always apologizes by getting right at my feet in sit position and nudges me over and over while I stand erect for a moment. Then, I praise the heck out of her for being so good. 
I do think being strong at times when needed, setting clear commands and being sure she meets them, patience and repetition and plenty of reward/praise has helped me in our relationship building period.
To be fully disclosing all, I work from home and being able to work with Hudson a lot, I feel, is the reason for much positive development with her. Spend as much time as you can with your lady! Best of luck!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

PocoTeeka said:


> Thank you for your suggestions. We have tried a haltie and our flat collar has a 2 foot chain that attaches to the nylon leash. We have not tried a leash made entirely of chain though. Would anyone have suggestions for classes in the greater Toronto area where trainers compete with their dogs? Many years ago with our first golden we looked at a few obedience schools but they all seemed to use choke collars for correction. No idea if this is still the case but if anyone has experience of a school/trainer they would recommend that would be most appreciated.We have also started Brain Training for dogs in the past two months - does anyone have any comments on this on-line program?


Don't know if you saw my post above about using treats to teach nice walking. It really does work.

As for training... not sure where in GTA you are, but there is Companion Dog Training in Cambridge, McCann which is north of Burlington... both do training for the obedience ring.


----------



## ramorton (Aug 26, 2019)

PocoTeeka said:


> Hello from Canada,
> 
> Long time lurker on this forum. the forum has been very helpful for us as we adjust to the new lady in our lives. Teeka is one year old now. She is loving and smart. Our one real issue with her is that when we walk her she will (randomly) grab the lease, shake it and start to jump and mouth. She does not behave like this at any other time. She has been to obedience classes constantly since she came home at 8 weeks (classes are positive reward based training using Ian dunbar's philosophy.). She excels at class, does not jump or counter surf and does not challenge us in the house. It does not seem to be lack of exercise. She has done this after an hour walk including off leash running. Our trainer is aware of the situation and Teeka did have an episode in class. Her suggestion was to ground the leash (stand on the leash with the foot right up against her collar so she cannot get up until she calms down). However, this causes her to bite our foot/ankle. If the foot is removed she goes right back to the behaviour. We have tried ignoring her or turning in a very tight circle with no effect. We are now at the point of pinning her to the ground when she does this until she calms down but this doesn't seem to work either. We have tried doing the 30 minute down on a regular basis and we have done Dr Karen Overall's relaxation protocol. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. We are concerned that this behaviour will escalate and that our response might be affecting our relationship with our dog. Sorry for the long post.
> 
> Many thanks.


My 8-month-old does this from time to time when we get close to home while walking, or, when taken out to poop. He does it because he doesn't want to go in the house and wants to play. I find playing with him with a ball to run out some of the energy really helps. If you don't have time for that offering treats to go back inside really helps (sometimes feel like a human treat dispenser). When he has done this walking away from home I find a little jog of 30-40 feet will redirect him. It's kind of like Zoomies, they get excited and need to release it. At least that is what I found.


----------



## PocoTeeka (Jan 2, 2020)

Thank you Sweet Girl. Yes, we have always used treats on walks less as she gets older. She walks very nicely except for these episodes. Ramorton, we thought at first it was because she didn't want to come home but now the episodes happen at any point in the walk. Will try the running suggestion and look into some of the schools mentioned. Thank you everyone for your suggestions!


----------



## Remdog (Jul 31, 2018)

PocoTeeka said:


> Hello from Canada,
> 
> Long time lurker on this forum. the forum has been very helpful for us as we adjust to the new lady in our lives. Teeka is one year old now. She is loving and smart. Our one real issue with her is that when we walk her she will (randomly) grab the lease, shake it and start to jump and mouth. She does not behave like this at any other time. She has been to obedience classes constantly since she came home at 8 weeks (classes are positive reward based training using Ian dunbar's philosophy.). She excels at class, does not jump or counter surf and does not challenge us in the house. It does not seem to be lack of exercise. She has done this after an hour walk including off leash running. Our trainer is aware of the situation and Teeka did have an episode in class. Her suggestion was to ground the leash (stand on the leash with the foot right up against her collar so she cannot get up until she calms down). However, this causes her to bite our foot/ankle. If the foot is removed she goes right back to the behaviour. We have tried ignoring her or turning in a very tight circle with no effect. We are now at the point of pinning her to the ground when she does this until she calms down but this doesn't seem to work either. We have tried doing the 30 minute down on a regular basis and we have done Dr Karen Overall's relaxation protocol. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. We are concerned that this behaviour will escalate and that our response might be affecting our relationship with our dog. Sorry for the long post.
> 
> Many thanks.


----------



## Remdog (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi, My Golden was doing this to me at about 8-10 months old. In the middle of a walk she would jump up and try to bite the leash and my glove and jacket. I could not control her and stepping on leash and stopping did not help. I actually was brought to tears at times. I thought I’d have to rehome her if I couldn’t walk her. She only did it to me!! Trainer suggested for me not to walk her for awhile to break cycle. Someone suggested a chain leash which used with gentle leader head collar finally worked. She is now 1 1/2 yrs and I still can’t use nylon leash but other family members can. About a month ago out of the blue she did it during walk but I was able to calm her . Chain leash was my remedy!!


----------

